# Nikon d7100 has spot while looking through view finder



## Canuckphotos (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi folks. 

Is it normal for there to be a circular dot in the centre while looking out the view finder? 

It's not black or white. Just a little blurry circle dead centre. If it were off to the side I would assume dust, oil or a particle of some sort. I only see it when looking at a bright scene like the sky. If in pointing to something dark it just blends in. 

I know this prob seems like a stupid noob question but I just got this camera and paid $200 for a extended warranty so if its broken or has an issue I'd like to know so I can fix it. 

I was thinking it was my pupil reflecting back but it doesn't move and stays dead centre. I haven't noticed anything in the photos on the LCD screen


----------



## Derrel (Aug 24, 2013)

Is this the scribed, 12mm diameter circle that is located in the center of almost all Nikon viewfinder screens?


----------



## SCraig (Aug 24, 2013)

It's probably dust or lint on the mirror or focusing screen.  Use a blower bulb (DO NOT use a can of compressed air, DO NOT rub on the mirror or screen with ANYTHING!) to blow everything out well and it will probably go away.  Anything that is on the mirror or focusing screen will NEVER show up in the images because the mirror flips up out of the light path before the shutter opens.


----------



## Canuckphotos (Aug 24, 2013)

Awesome thanks guys. I plan on getting a rocket blower and lens papers my next day off. I work 12 hour shifts . I did do a google search but nothing about my issue or concern. 

And it's only when using eye cup. While in LV I don't see it. Or maybe it's not visible on LCD.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Aug 24, 2013)

Why does Nikon not assemble their camera`s in a dust free environment, everytime in get a new Nikon i have to blow out all the dust, my last D600 looked like it had been used as a vacuum cleaner brand new out of the box, with a 1cm dirty mark on the mirrow and the focus screen was covered in dust, it was sent back, i then get a d5200 and it had a big lump of dirt stuck to the focusing screen, it blew of luckily, but the D5200 i had before the D600 had the same dirt on the focusing screen as well.

I have even considered the darkside, you know Canon, but i could not do it.

John.


----------



## KmH (Aug 24, 2013)

You can gently use a hand blower or a natural bristle brush on the focusing screen and the main mirror.

The bottom of the focusing screen is above the main mirror in the top of the mirror box.

Be sure and check/brush/blow the viewfinder eye port on the back of the camera.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Aug 24, 2013)

I did not know what the names of the internal components were, i found this photo, i refer to it now.

John


----------



## Tailgunner (Aug 24, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Is this the scribed, 12mm diameter circle that is located in the center of almost all Nikon viewfinder screens?



This^

 I'm not sure of it's technical function (Its part of exposure; Center or Spot Metering) but it's normal and doesn't effect your photos. It talks about it on page 83 and adjusting the size on page 236 of your owners manual (B4 Center weighted on your camera menu).


----------



## Canuckphotos (Aug 24, 2013)

You guys are awesome. Great forum so far and quick!


----------



## Suryrus (Sep 9, 2013)

Did you get the issue resolved ? I bought a new D7100 today and found the same issue . At the centre of viewfinder I could see a is a small around 2 mm diameter faint white blurry circle . 

D7100 users please post if this is common observation across . If this occurs in only a few sets then it is not normal.


----------



## Judobreaker (Sep 9, 2013)

Both my D800 and my D7000 have this spot.


----------



## SkipT (Sep 9, 2013)

Its normal, as in its ment to be there.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Sep 9, 2013)

Just ordered an D7100 i am a glutton for punishment, please please, please Nikon no DUST!!!!!!!

John.


----------



## Tailgunner (Sep 9, 2013)

Tinderbox (UK) said:


> Just ordered an D7100 i am a glutton for punishment, please please, please Nikon no DUST!!!!!!!
> 
> John.



Its not dust and it's normal on Nikon's. Basically a light metering system.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 9, 2013)

I have dust between 5 and 6.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Sep 9, 2013)

So it`s not dust, what is it some sort of advanced nanobots part of Nikon auto repair system and i have been blowing them out, eeeeeekkkkk.

John.



Tailgunner said:


> Tinderbox (UK) said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered an D7100 i am a glutton for punishment, please please, please Nikon no DUST!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Tailgunner (Sep 9, 2013)

Tinderbox (UK) said:


> So it`s not dust, what is it some sort of advanced nanobots part of Nikon auto repair system and i have been blowing them out, eeeeeekkkkk.
> 
> John.
> 
> ...



The blurry dot in the center of your Nikon camera is part of the light metering system. I believe it's more specifically the "Center Weighted" light messuring mode. The dot measures the light of the area that is covered by th blurry dot and makes it priority one. You can adjust the size of the blurry dot but some lenses will override this seting based on their needs.


----------



## Suryrus (Sep 10, 2013)

I just found the same spot in a camera displayed at one of the retailer too. So I dont think it is an issue. Thank you every one for you prompt response and clarification. Cheers!


----------



## kja6 (Sep 12, 2013)

Judobreaker said:


> Both my D800 and my D7000 have this spot.





SkipT said:


> Its normal, as in its ment to be there.





Tailgunner said:


> Its not dust and it's normal on Nikon's. Basically a light metering system.



Really?


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 12, 2013)

Braineack said:


> I have dust between 5 and 6.


I get that too, and hairs.  I just use a blower to get it out.
Either I shed hair while the lens is off alot or it's a magnet for hair and dust.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Sep 12, 2013)

HaHa just bought an new D7100 today and it is clean as far as i can see, maybe it`s just a matter of time before something dislodges or squirts 

John.


----------

